# ports sync/update



## system_serenity (Nov 1, 2009)

I just installed FreeBSD I went with 8RC2 I'm just have a bare bones system right now and I am going through the handbook. So I want to install the editor "nano" reading the handbook it mentioned syncing or updating ports and checking for security problems. It looks like there are a few ways to update ports. CVSup and portsnap which is better and why - I'm kinda leading towards portsnap just because it looks easier to use. any comments?


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 1, 2009)

portsnap(8) is far simpler and easier for end-users like me.  Using csup(1) (the official replacement for CVSup) will get you a ports tree that is perhaps an hour or two newer, which is meaningless unless you're contributing to the ports tree.

Also, with portsnap, your INDEX files will be in sync with the rest of the ports tree, whereas with csup, the INDEX files _might_ be in sync (& it takes a few minutes (or more) to remake the INDEX).

Portsnap also consumes (here, at least) an additional 86M of disk space.


----------



## system_serenity (Nov 1, 2009)

Well good sounds like I was correct. Thanks for the reply


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 1, 2009)

Using csup isn't as hard is it seems. The only work that is required is configuring the supfile the first time it's used. After that, a simple `# make update` will do the job.


----------



## gilinko (Nov 1, 2009)

I do agree with that csup isn't as hard as it seems, but I would still recommend portsnap for new users as it very simple and easy to use. Once you are more comfortable with the ports system, have a look at csup as you can tune it a bit more.

So start with portsnap as it has absolutly no learning curve


----------



## brd@ (Nov 1, 2009)

Portsnap also uses signatures to make sure you are getting valid data.


----------



## system_serenity (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

